

Ask HN:Review our startup - gipsygipsy
https://www.mycardstoindia.com/App/main.html

======
jolie
Get a graphic designer for the cards. That's your biggest weakness: The
product doesn't look good enough in many cases.

It's a good enough idea, not too original, but I like that you've focused on a
niche.

------
gipsygipsy
This is a service for non resident Indians to send real paper greeting cards
to India. We just got it out of the gate

------
dzlobin
Your help link comes up empty for me on Linux/Chrome

~~~
gipsygipsy
Yes . It is empty!. We are still working on it . Planing to post a short video
there to begin with.

